# hey guys! new member from argentina



## taz (Sep 27, 2019)

Hi ! just found the forum looking for some advice, 
Im 38 , from argentina, i started snowboarding like 7 years ago, but the most I´ve been on the slopes is 15 days in a season, so still a rookie :laugh2: 
hope to find interesting threads in here, and contribute if possible.
see ya !


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Howdy, are you heading north for the season?


----------



## taz (Sep 27, 2019)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Howdy, are you heading north for the season?


I´ve been on whistler last year, a friend of mine invited me, but this year... ahhhhh I dont think so, economy sucks here, a hard end of the year it coming so it´s going to be too expensive for us going to US/Canada, so just enjoying the lasts days of the season down here :laugh2:


----------

